# Solaris Utility CD 2.0



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2007)

Check Out My New Version!!!!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55192


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 21, 2007)

And right next to that tree is a tree to Fantastic Four, Call of Duty, UT2004..... 

What have you been doing lately . 

I say the CD is good as it was in version 1.0, just as long as you update all the programs/drivers. 

Whenever I start your utility CD, I mainly need Avast, Ad-Aware, a registry cleaner, a defragmentor, and Firefox. 

If I can put in a request though....please put the modded UXTheme.dll in this version of Solaris Utility CD. I'm tired of googling for pathes that don't even work every time I reinstall Windows (I'm a huge fan of Luna Element 5). 

Oh, and thanks for the effort .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2007)

its my back up drive iv been trying to burn fantastc 4 cause the orig disk ot attacked by my bro but everyone i burn doesnt work i need to find a good prog..as for UT etc backed up iso's you know look at the title of the drive...solaris17 does not officially participate in any violation of federal or overseas copyright infringement...


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 21, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> its my back up drive iv been trying to burn fantastc 4 cause the orig disk ot attacked by my bro but everyone i burn doesnt work i need to find a good prog..as for UT etc backed up iso's you know look at the title of the drive...solaris17 does not officially participate in any violation of federal or overseas copyright infringement...



Simple misunderstanding then .


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 21, 2007)

What's the utility do/for?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2007)

Its a bubndle of programs for flashing Ocing diagnostics its a collection of some of the best programs used to gert your comp up to spec


----------



## spectre440 (Jun 22, 2007)

nice!
this is sure to come in handy! thanks!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2007)

NP theirs a whole bunch of progs its like taking the doctors to your PC its been uploaded as of late yesterday it just has to be manually added to the data base ill post here when its avalible and if your to late for the thread my link will change to 2.0 in my sig so keep a look out o and if you have any requests comments or feedback PLEASE let me know in this thread id like to hear it.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> If I can put in a request though....please put the modded UXTheme.dll in this version of Solaris Utility CD. I'm tired of googling for pathes that don't even work every time I reinstall Windows (I'm a huge fan of Luna Element 5).


Hey Zek, you should make a custom XP install disk using nLite. You can have it automatically apply the uxtheme patch, as well as integrate your favorite themes right into the disk, so they're there on your first full boot.

http://www.nliteos.com/


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 23, 2007)

Ha, yeah, I get tired of doing the same old things every time I install Windows...

-Firefox
-Ad-Aware
-Avast
-UXTheme.dll
-Luna Element 5
-AIM/MSN

And so on and so forth. 

Is there an "nliteos" for Vista?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ha, yeah, I get tired of doing the same old things every time I install Windows...
> 
> -Firefox
> -Ad-Aware
> ...



I doubt Nlite has support for vista yet..

But why bother atm?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Ha, yeah, I get tired of doing the same old things every time I install Windows...
> 
> -Firefox
> -Ad-Aware
> ...


Yes, it's called vLite, but it doesn't have as many features yet.

http://www.vlite.net/


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2007)

we have4 v .9 in our downloads section of vlite


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2007)

ok guys the cd is ready for download wo0t and if you dont mind this is the feedback thread let me know what to change 

enjoy


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you boot from the disc for a memory test?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2007)

no i can make bootable disks but i could figure out how to get it to enter the folders and load the executables to use the progs this version is not bootable if their are some good disk makers and programmers out their v3.0 will be bootable im looking for help


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 27, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> no i can make bootable disks but i could figure out how to get it to enter the folders and load the executables to use the progs this version is not bootable if their are some good disk makers and programmers out their v3.0 will be bootable im looking for help




try looking here.....http://www.ubcd4win.com/news.htm


----------



## pt (Jun 27, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Simple misunderstanding then .



there's a utorrent paste in there


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 28, 2007)

ok guys i really hope you enjoy v. 2.0 i was having trouble deciding what to do with it bealive it or not and 3.0 isnt to far AROUND THE CORNER if you havent tried my utility CD's B4 3.0 is the one to grab!!!! ppl who have used my cd b4 you should include your input so ppl can catch on if you want some reall rough specs on 3.0 here ya go ill let you drool till its realease


weighing in at a tad under or over 1GB

solaris utility cd 3.0 will include roughly 600-/+ programs and about 450 freeware ones the rest being trials that cover ever aspect of the computer world ranging from registry to streamin music to editing pics and making your own media center solaris utility cd 3.0 will cover ever Os from 98 to vista with hundreds of programs cross compatible with all the OS's


reaease date roughly 2/3 weeks sooner maybe a week if i wanted to put the man hours in and bealive me to make it user freindly alot of work goes into it howeer i want 2.0 to sink in


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 28, 2007)

I am looking forward to the new release


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 28, 2007)

New program tree listed in the google spreadsheet above and should always be up to date.

Please note any programs not there that you would like to see!

The red bars are multiplying like rabbits.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 29, 2007)

ok guys im still missing a few progs but as of right now my next one will weigh in at close to 2 gigs at 1.86gb


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok guys well 3.0 is being sampled around my buds its in testing pretty much and weighs 1.93GB it seriously needs to be ordered more etc but im just letting you guys kno 3.0 has been burned to a couple disks and is being beta'd by my buds a little more work like organization etc is in order + a couple progs but ill probably post up a rough program list on google spread sheets later also if any of you kno a site other than tpu that can host large files for free ill load it their for public beta it will be hosted here on tpu when it is in its final form


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like this just as much as the first, but:

The name needs to be changed to DVD, cause I cannot fit all of this on 1 cd.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I like this just as much as the first, but:
> 
> The name needs to be changed to DVD, cause I cannot fit all of this on 1 cd.





> File size: 527.5 MB



Uh.

yeah you can..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> 3.0 is being sampled around my buds its in testing pretty much and weighs 1.93GB i



And that means?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

are you edgy today cause i thought that was self explanatory let me rewright this is means i have beta samples that i have burned and given to my friends as in ppl in my town that i game with to test


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And that means?



It means you didn't.. look at the first post. The download link. Or read the comment.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

OK...  I think I have to phrase this right.  

The 1.0 was good.  
The 2.0 was better.
The 3.0 you say is 1.93gb? This is what I am getting at...  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> OK...  I think I have to phrase this right.
> 
> The 1.0 was good.
> The 2.0 was better.
> The 3.0 you say is 1.93gb? This is what I am getting at...  Sorry for the confusion.



ofcourse thats what he's saying 

I'm curious how he found that much extra information to put on it..

But size != quality.

I've got a 400mb utility CD thats bootable and does 12x more 

Its also not legal for me to share.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

ya you see i never made 2.0 what 3.0 will be because i wasnt sure w1zz would allow the size so i made 2.0 the best i could that would fit on 1 disk. however i talked to w1zz shortly after and he allowed it so now 3.0 is underway and already in beta it will be avalible shortly so the time you waited for 2.0 after 1.0 is going to be much smaller prolly 1 more week at this point and it is bigger because i have many many good programs to include so it will go depending on if youve liked my cd's something like this


1.0-good
2.0-better
3.0-holy s#$%!!!! amazing

atleast that is my hopefull response


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> ya you see i never made 2.0 what 3.0 will be because i wasnt sure w1zz would allow the size so i made 2.0 the best i could that would fit on 1 disk. however i talked to w1zz shortly after and he allowed it so now 3.0 is underway and already in beta it will be avalible shortly so the time you waited for 2.0 after 1.0 is going to be much smaller prolly 1 more week at this point and it is bigger because i have many many good programs to include so it will go depending on if youve liked my cd's something like this
> 
> 
> 1.0-good
> ...




What're you using to make this bootable, and how are you beta'ing this so fast


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

as for bootable im niot sure yet its gonna be hard im beta'n it so fast because i have all the programs and i ready it burn it and pass it along


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> as for bootable im niot sure yet its gonna be hard im beta'n it so fast because i have all the programs and i ready it burn it and pass it along



If its not bootable, its not beta


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

unless bootable was a toss up to begin with


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bootable is not important...  I want quality!  And yes dippy, I don't know how I made my sentence seem so utterly impossibly complex with lots of crappy filler words that do absolutely nothing but get me in trouble and make Solaris confused and start to hate me.

Edit:


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> unless bootable was a toss up to begin with



psh what good is it then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> psh what good is it then?



i can try to find the HOURS it will take out of my NON payed FREE distrobution state of mind but if i cant and you dont like you dont HAVE to download it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this disk is really for people who need programs all in one place...  not bootable goodness so we can wipe our HDs.  Thats what FORMAT C: is for.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Bootable is not important...  I want quality!  And yes dippy, I don't know how I made my sentence seem so utterly impossibly complex with lots of crappy filler words that do absolutely nothing but get me in trouble and make Solaris confused and start to hate me.
> 
> Edit:




i still love you you redeemed yourself by asking an innocent question without those silly filter words i dislike so much


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had to try really hard at it...  man its hard being away from TPU for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm pretty sure this disk is really for people who need programs all in one place...  not bootable goodness so we can wipe our HDs.  Thats what FORMAT C: is for.



i think its handy i started this whole thing for me because i needed a disk to bring to help buddys out but then i started recommending progs and ppl eaither 1 never heard of them or 2 were using dial up....so i figured hey ill make a cd 1.0 was common place stuff things everyone knew 2.0 was a little diff with some stuff not everyone would 3.0 will inlcude alot of things ppl have never heard of that could really possibly help someone which is what im after that and well some of the files are big i mean maybe someone cant wait 3hours for a 200mb file i understand so i include them and everyone has access i think its a good idea really.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think we...  mainly you need to focus on not building it up, but cutting it down...  lets list the progs that we don't really need.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmmm maybe like version 1.0 ill add a copy of the ultimate boot cd and have that bootable


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG I see a problem...

W1z, your gettin lazy...  the url bar when you click it says 1.0 instead of 2.0!!!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> hmmmm maybe like version 1.0 ill add a copy of the ultimate boot cd and have that bootable



bah. I've had a backup hard drive for that for ages 

What we need is a bootable utility cd for troubleshooting and repair!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

how is the ultimate boot cd not troubleshooting and repair? it includes mbr repair mem test chkdsk utilities data recovery etc


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think he wants all these programs AND the UBCD.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

well yes the programs would be their id only make the ubcd portion bootable


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 30, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> well yes the programs would be their id only make the ubcd portion bootable



UBCD+live tools.

Effectivly like a linux live CD, but had gobs of "useful" windows programs...



I've got a few tools that would probably eliminate that need though. 

They are however, borderline legal/illegal for use.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cause of licensing or what?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2007)

w1zz rules wont allow that stuff it has to be free i cant incluse pro versions unless they are free pro versions from the company i also cannot incluse cracked versions or include keys


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> w1zz rules wont allow that stuff it has to be free i cant incluse pro versions unless they are free pro versions from the company i also cannot incluse cracked versions or include keys



idk if redistributing the install files is technicly OK or not either though


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

its freeware/trial versions


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

K here is the cd cover idea.

Edit:  The white bar that is there is for the name of the cd...  clever ehh?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> K here is the cd cover idea.
> 
> Edit:  The white bar that is there is for the name of the cd...  clever ehh?



Microsoft won't like you using their pictures 

I propose


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

looks really good id add dippy hes the one that was helping me w/ the google sorting stuff and maybe add 1 or 2 more icons other than that thats amazing!!! thats the fade effect and everything excellent work and possibly add the names but wrapping around the edge ....


as for the pic i searched google for that recycle bin and it doesnt look like any one iv used .."similar" but not microsofts


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

That was to say the least...  effortless.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> looks really good id add dippy hes the one that was helping me w/ the google sorting stuff and maybe add 1 or 2 more icons other than that thats amazing!!! thats the fade effect and everything excellent work and possibly add the names but wrapping around the edge ....
> 
> 
> as for the pic i searched google for that recycle bin and it doesnt look like any one iv used .."similar" but not microsofts



The background is from Windows Vista.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The background is from Windows Vista.




not if i deny it and be like um hello its a NON-COPYRIGHTED picture of a azure turquoise aurora borealis


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> not if i deny it and be like um hello its a NON-COPYRIGHTED picture of a azure turquoise aurora borealis



Almost.








Almost.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

hahahaahaha  lol w/e well modify it or rather ill ask pvt if he can is their a way to turn that green into a blue?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lets deal with it later...  It's in its own layer so...  Anyway...  I need to hear about icons you want.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

idk common .exe symbols like the little computer of the sail boat waves....that are in most common installers an x-fire symbol im not to picky just adds a little more flare.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Lets deal with it later...  It's in its own layer so...  Anyway...  I need to hear about icons you want.




you just keep getting better and better w/ this stuff how do you do it?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> you just keep getting better and better w/ this stuff how do you do it?



Doing jobs like this for you and other users.  I have not read one book or anything.  The best way to learn is by experience.  And I have more icons...  But I still need some recommended ones.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

um i cant really reccomend a official non generic without their being like copyright infringment....idk maybe we could do like adaware or avast avg commodo firewall things we can use for free and since im not getting aid for this it would be legal?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I fixed the problem...  Work for you?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

that is PERFECT!!!!!!!!! you win the prize wooooot \o/ absolutely beautiful that shall be the cover


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah...  Solaris now you need to thank me on about 1000 different posts


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Rofl, ty, and I'm gonna go get dinner brb.  But while I'm gone...  I would put the cd cover in there and remake the cd, and call it 2.1.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

credit were its due gents and that means you to dippy no 3.0 its a VAST change if you guys push for 2.1 then ill push the release...that will garentee me 3.0 because 2.0 will be so old by then so i win eather way ill get 3.0 now or YOULL get 3.0 3 months from now your choice their wont be a 2.1


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

O good idea before I leave a sec...  You should make a better readme, with the full list of programs etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

thatws going to take time time ill do tomarrow im in the process of copying all the progs down and giving a discription with 600+ programs thats a long time. but it will be done thanks


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres what I'm gonna do, I'll make the disc say 3.0.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

And as I said:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

thnx pvt i love you


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Feelings mutual.


----------



## pt (Jul 1, 2007)

when's the wedding?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Solaris. Ill give this a go.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

pt said:


> when's the wedding?



liike next month its a little early but we dont think were rushing into anything


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Thanks Solaris. Ill give this a go.




np dude hope you like it.


----------



## pt (Jul 1, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> liike next month its a little early but we dont think were rushing into anything



kk, get free cd's for everyone there 
ps: can i be best man?

ontopic: i have version 1.0 laying around and it always been very usefull


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 1, 2007)

pt said:


> kk, get free cd's for everyone there
> ps: can i be best man?
> 
> ontopic: i have version 1.0 laying around and it always been very useful



really you know thats really good to hear im glad you've found it useful as for best man......sure why not.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wedding plans...  damn it.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 1, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wedding plans...  damn it.



Looks like you get to be the bride.

haha, enjoy your honeymoon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 1, 2007)

Double damn it.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 27, 2007)

^ I lol'd


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 24, 2008)

When is 3.0 coming out?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 25, 2008)

well i have 3gb of programs.....that i need to index its just a bucket full of programs....with no way of knowing what their for...so im making an excel doc to catagorize then i have to catagorize them by folder than i have to look for up[dates....because some might be old...the project isnt off though their will be future versions....i really need ppl to post what you want this is going to be a tad over 3gb so its alot of programs and i want this to be the best release i try to out do mysefl every revision....their is a future to solaris utility cd its just mad time consuming.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok guys.......an EXTREMELY rough beta of 3.0 DVD is being uploaded ill see about uploading it on tpu but its currently going on my site for now...im warning you its EXTREMELY rought but its just to give you a little taste i hope you like it


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2008)

teh bumps


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> teh bumps



Congrats, you just bumped a sticky.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2008)

y yes i did imagine that


----------

